# Login



## Ttninny (Aug 15, 2012)

I have changed my IPad and forgotten my password, but was unable to log in and so couldn't ask for assistance.I have now registered again, but am unable to view classifieds - can someone tell me if I can revert back to my original details by contacting who? 
Thanks.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Send a pm to one of the mods.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Taylortony said:


> Send a pm to one of the mods.


He can't pm as a new member!! I'll pm admin and point to this post 

What was your original username?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes we need a username to be able to help you here


----------

